# mad frenchman with american motorhome



## 128687 (Oct 12, 2009)

Can anyone help, a friend of mine has got involved in trying to help a french guy who has just retired, sold his house and bought an 1993 american motorhome in england for £50000. PROBLEM ! There is absolutely no chance he will be allowed to register the vehicle in France because of french laws and therefore will not be able to tax it there. He has brought the vehicle back to Birmingham and got through the MOT and got insurance with a mail forwarding address but DVLA insist on proof of residence. The result is the vehicle is now illegal in both France and the UK. My advice is to take the hit and sell the vehicle in the uk but he is not interested, ie, he is determined come hell or high water to get it legal in France. Anyone got any ideas ?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France*

Hello,

I have heard this before. Fleetwood importers re-badge their Dodge Sprinters Mercedes Sprinters.

Without know exactly what the specific reasons are for not allowing registering the vehicle unable to help.

Burn Some Sheep outside the french equivalent of the DVLA?


----------

